# Railway Days at Heritage Park



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just got back from Railway Days at Heritage Park, here in Calgary….beautiful day, 32 C, sunny…..

Double heading steam, passenger and freight train rides, turn-table demos, static displays, train layouts, trains are king this weekend!


































Turn table demo….


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice pics!! Beautiful equipment. I'm sure you had a GR8 time there.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

The grab iron ladder on the side of the caboose is interesting. Was that common on the CP?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> The grab iron ladder on the side of the caboose is interesting. Was that common on the CP?


It was not….here is what I found on that….
















That info is from this book….


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for taking us there.


----------

